# Bubble Wall



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

I fitted a bubble wall to the back of my tank last night and i think it's like caffine for piranhas. Usually they sit in the dark corner and occasionally come and have a look around the tank. But now the bubble walls in they're always swimming around! is it the extra movement in the water or is it just the bubbles (my bubbles







)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's probably the extra oxygen: the bubbles agitate the water surface, because of which surface gas exchange is increased (CO2 released from the water, oxygen added to the water). And more oxygen definitely has a positive effects on many fish and their activity.
Good to hear your fish like it


----------



## latinlord (May 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> It's probably the extra oxygen: the bubbles agitate the water surface, because of which surface gas exchange is increased (CO2 released from the water, oxygen added to the water). And more oxygen definitely has a positive effects on many fish and their activity.
> Good to hear your fish like it
> 
> 
> ...


*BubbleWALL?? what is that?? Where can I get one?? And how much are they?? b/c i'm looking for something to get my P's to swim around more and get some excercise. Let me know Thanks*


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

latinlord said:


> *BubbleWALL?? what is that?? Where can I get one?? And how much are they?? b/c i'm looking for something to get my P's to swim around more and get some excercise. Let me know Thanks*
> [snapback]1019262[/snapback]​


you can get a bubble wall at any lfs or even walmart for like $3.00. And this doesnt always make p's more active, but can be successful.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

mine love the bubble wall they play in it all the time 
i think its like a massage for there skin or something cause they will just sit right in it for 10 15 mins at a time
later


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

latinlord said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably the extra oxygen: the bubbles agitate the water surface, because of which surface gas exchange is increased (CO2 released from the water, oxygen added to the water). And more oxygen definitely has a positive effects on many fish and their activity.
> ...


If that is what you want, I would recommend getting a powerhead for them to swim in the current. The link button doesnt work right now,







, so here is a link

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/catego...ategory_id=3863

You dont have to get an aquaclear, but I like them a lot.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

cmsCheerFish said:


> latinlord said:
> 
> 
> > *BubbleWALL?? what is that?? Where can I get one?? And how much are they?? b/c i'm looking for something to get my P's to swim around more and get some excercise. Let me know Thanks*
> ...


There are also MANY other bubble set-ups. I like them flexible bubble wands, because you can bend them into a wavy pattern and stick them under the gravel. It makes a really cool effect on your tank. Also powerhead(s) would be a GREAT choice for your piranha. You will very soon find out the positive effects of them.
~Taylor~


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

cmsCheerFish said:


> latinlord said:
> 
> 
> > *BubbleWALL?? what is that?? Where can I get one?? And how much are they?? b/c i'm looking for something to get my P's to swim around more and get some excercise. Let me know Thanks*
> ...


Ya, bubble walls come in all sorts of sizes and brands, and aren't expensive.

I don't like them, however, as they are noisy and look unnatural - so I prefer a diffusor unit on the outlet of my filters: it ads air to the outlet flow, resulting in currents as well as air bubbles.


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

I got a bubble wall because I wanted to have a fish tank look like the one on Nip/tuck with their bubbles in the front. It kinda failed because I linked 4 of them together and they don't all make the same size bubbles. I was thinking about trying another type since they are dirt cheap.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i use the power head to add bubbles to my tank , i get the bubbles and the current


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i bought a used "fountain pump" which is basically just a small submersible powerhead for 2$. I also added a 24" bubble wall connected to 2 air pumps and my piranhas have never moved so much, they look very happy now, no more hiding when i come to the tank either!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i just read this and hooked up my air on my powerhead. this seems to be the equivilant to blowing crack vapors into the water, they acually swim around now!!!!!!! wooooooooooo


----------



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

I also added bubbles to my rhom's tank. He used to just sit in the front left corner all day, now he roams all over the tank. I already had two powerheads in his tank both with air hooked up. His behavior didn't change until the air stones went in.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

question: what is the quietest air pump on the market? I'd like to do a bubble wall too if i can find a real quiet air pump


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

edcal said:


> question: what is the quietest air pump on the market? I'd like to do a bubble wall too if i can find a real quiet air pump
> [snapback]1022186[/snapback]​


Can't go wrong with Rena.







They are great, and very very quiet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED TO EQUIPMENT FORUM


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

If you're going to buy a bubble wall DO NOT buy the soft bendable kind, I got one like 6 months ago and it didn't last a day, one of my caribes didn't like it so he bit it in half  .


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

[/quote]
Can't go wrong with Rena.







They are great, and very very quiet.








[snapback]1022204[/snapback]​[/quote]

Thx Taylor...Rena it is


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

JAC said:


> If you're going to buy a bubble wall DO NOT buy the soft bendable kind, I got one like 6 months ago and it didn't last a day, one of my caribes didn't like it so he bit it in half  .
> [snapback]1022333[/snapback]​


All fish are different..your's must have been having a bad day :laugh:

But the soft bendable kind do work for alot of people


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to buy a bubble wall DO NOT buy the soft bendable kind, I got one like 6 months ago and it didn't last a day, one of my caribes didn't like it so he bit it in half  .
> ...


Can't you also bury them, or will this make the bubbles too large?


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

my ps love my bubble wall i have a 24 in one and my ps swim in it and the roam the whole tank


----------

